# (ttt) Viewing a .vro video file



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

I have just recorded a .vro file on a DVD - RW using my new Pioneer DVR-RT500 recorder. Now how can I plan this file on my computer?

Still trying to figure out how to copy TV shows to my computer for viewing.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

I was able to change the .vro extension to .mpeg and play it on my Windows XP Pro machine, but it still won't play on my Mac.


----------



## je.johnson (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you ever get this problem figured out? I have the EXACT same issue here. A student created a VRO movie file, which I was able to play in Windows media player and not in Apple Windows Media player.....

Any suggestions would be great!!!!
Jeanna


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

You have to convert vro files to mpeg2 files using tmpgenc.. http://www.videohelp.com/mpeg2tovcd.htm
Tmpgenc fully supports vro files, but if for some reason it won't accept the file, then rename the file with a vob extention and load it.


----------



## roadhawg (Jan 26, 2005)

I was having the same problem after recording on my Sony stand-alone recorder, recording to DVD-RW's.
After reading what sparky222 said to do. I used Windows Exploror to copy "movie_vr.vro" from the DVD-RW to my pc's harddrive. I renamed it "xyz.mpeg". Then with a single click on the file, it opened my default video player, and played just as hoped. No software, or special handling needed.

Thanks a lot

Paul


----------



## pgscollins (Jul 30, 2007)

I tried your procedure; copied the file to my hard-drive, renamed the file from "movie_vr.vro" to "xyz.mpeg" and I get the following message when Windows Media Player tries to play:

Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.

When I selected "Web Help" I get the following:
You've encountered error message C00D1199 while using Windows Media Player. The following information might help you troubleshoot the issue. 

Cannot play the file
Windows Media Player cannot play the file. You might encounter this error message for one of the following reasons:

The file type is not supported by the Player. For a list of file types (formats) that are supported by Windows Media Player, see the table on supported file types in this topic.

The file type is supported by the Player, but the file was compressed by using a codec that is not supported by the Player.

Your sound card or sound controller is not configured properly. Try changing the audio output device associated with the Player.

To change the audio output device
Click the arrow below the Now Playing tab, and then click More Options.

Click the Devices tab, and then double-click Speakers.

In the Audio device to use box, select a different sound card or sound controller.

The file type is supported, but you are trying to play it in a way that is not supported by the Player. For example, you might have tried to drag a DVD file with a .vob extension from a DVD to the Windows Media Player icon. Or you might have tried to open a .vob file by clicking Open on the File menu.

You are trying to play one part of a multipart file. Use a newsreader or other program to combine the files, and then try again.

Help!!!


----------



## Snapafun (May 22, 2003)

One thought as to the different results : did you " Finalize " the file you downloaded to your computer. Check the CAMERA/Recorder settings for this as it must be done before you copy it to your computer or you risk incompatibility issues.


----------

